# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Welness en gezondheid >  Bekijk de links van MediCity.nl

## Leontien

Bij MediCity.nl hebben we nu een overzicht van links van websites over gezondheid en welzijn. Op deze manier kun je een website vinden met de informatie waar je naar op zoek bent. Je kunt je waardering geven via sterren en commentaar geven over een website. Zelf kun je ook een link toevoegen.

Voor het overzicht van de links kun je klikken op: www.medicity.nl/links



Groetjes,

Leontien

----------


## Agnes574

Thanks Leontien,
Ik heb daar al veel aan gehad,en velen met mij hoop ik!!

Xx

----------


## Felice

Héé Leontien, Ik zou het fijn vinden als daar ook een categorie bij kwam met een overzicht van spirituele sites. Die zijn er talloze, maar het zou fijn zijn als je ze bijelkaar zou willen zetten. Wil je...??
groetjes, Felice

----------

